# Trinitarian Bible Society commerative conference in Grand Rapids Oct 4.



## Pilgrim (Sep 24, 2011)

Previously Dennis had asked about Reformed events commemorating the 400th Anniversary of the Authorised Version (KJV.) 

After Jason posted his update about the forthcoming TBS Westminster edition, I went to the Trinitarian Bible Society's site and saw that they are having a commemorative conference in Grand Rapids on Oct. 4

TRINITARIAN BIBLE SOCIETY USA


----------

